# Chronic pressure in head/brain, feels like its going to explode.



## kanyeknievel

Hey everyone, I've wrote this before in another topic but that had to do with other things not this specifically. I've had this for like a year or so now, it seemed in the summer times it was very mild or not there, but idk if the winter has anything to do with anything but i have a CONSTANT pressure that just seems to building up in my head/brain every day. I wake up and its either not there or barely there and just throughout the day it just seems to get more and more pressurized and at the end of the day, either i dont care and ignore it cuz im going to bed or it goes away a little but its very annoying.

Makes me not want to really do anything, dont know if its just that or my mild-moderate depression. but i seem to associate the pressure with the depression as well. But does anyone else have this? Im not one to look on the internet for answers because thats a sign of anxiety and im getting over my anxiety slowly and realise im empowering it. Im not gonna go self diagnose whatever it is, i just am really frustrated with it and its so hard to handle at times. I dont know what it could but, i went to a neurologist and nothing was wrong. Im pretty sure i got cat scans done and whatever of my head when i got a concussion ( i think ) last year snowboarding, and if there was a tumor or something like that, im sure it would show in one of those right?

I dont think its that, but it seems like it could somehow be that. Also, i dont know if its maybe from imflammed blood vessels in my brain? Anything like that, anyone have experience with this, or can relate or have an idea what i should do? Does seem like my PD takes it seriously enough as i do, cause it causes me to decline in my social life and doing shit i like to do.


----------



## Dtergent

Is there a pain also, or just pressure?


----------



## kanyeknievel

Dtergent said:


> Is there a pain also, or just pressure?



compared to if i had a headache, no pain, pressure. i guess u could consider it pain but its not like a headache pain at all


----------



## TINK

does it feel like you have a helmet on that is being squeezed down on your head?

can you pin point the pressure area. You have multiple sinus areas in your head.


----------



## kanyeknievel

TINK said:


> does it feel like you have a helmet on that is being squeezed down on your head?
> 
> can you pin point the pressure area. You have multiple sinus areas in your head.



I would say that could be correct, it sometimes is in my sinus area, forehead, and sometimes my whole head, somethings in certain areas but mainly all around.


----------



## phenmetrazine

It sounds like a sinus problem to me buddy. The part about it getting worse seasonally also would point to the sinuses.


----------



## kanyeknievel

So i still have this and its really bother-some, affects my mood it seems alot. I got an MRI and they gave me a disc, i guess i have to bring to my neurologist. I really help they find something. I dont understand it. Some days its worse and some days its not as bad, buts pretty much always there and sorta goes away when i like lay down, but when i get up it comes back. 

I've read a lot of people on the internet with this and most people have nothing abnormal from a bunch of tests, and I dont know if there is an actual name for this, nor treatment. Thats a scary part is i havent come across a name for this so that means doctors arent really aware of it, thus meaning possibly no studying or treatment, even though many people seem to have this.


----------



## piebald

oh I had the exact same thing. At one point I  actually thought my head was literally going to explode once when i was landing on a plane. the pressure was in the roof of my mouth, and behind my nose and near one eye..it was excruciating!!!!! 
So it turns out it was an OCCLUDED SINUS problem this can happen with dry swollen sinuses or an infection that causes a blockage resulting in TONS of pressure ( i was also putting a lot of stuff up my nose which didn't help)
i was sure was going to die of an aneurysm or some such horrible brain or blood vessel issue but NOPE it was my sinuses...def check that out and see it thats the problem! I didnt think it could be my sinuses because of the intense level of pressure and pain but it was...hope that helps


----------



## kanyeknievel

piebald said:


> oh I had the exact same thing. At one point I  actually thought my head was literally going to explode once when i was landing on a plane. the pressure was in the roof of my mouth, and behind my nose and near one eye..it was excruciating!!!!!
> So it turns out it was an OCCLUDED SINUS problem this can happen with dry swollen sinuses or an infection that causes a blockage resulting in TONS of pressure ( i was also putting a lot of stuff up my nose which didn't help)
> i was sure was going to die of an aneurysm or some such horrible brain or blood vessel issue but NOPE it was my sinuses...def check that out and see it thats the problem! I didnt think it could be my sinuses because of the intense level of pressure and pain but it was...hope that helps



How do you get the sinuses checked out? I went to an ear,nose throat doctor.. he mainly looked at my ear from my ringing in right ear and stuff like that.. dont know if he checked sinuses.

But also guys i got an MRI done a few weeks ago and they gave me a disc? I dont know what to do with it besides bring it to my neruologist.. but thta appointment isnt like like 2 or 3 weeks! So if there was something wrong or that i needed to know and get medication or anything for.. i would like to know soon. Is there anything I can do with the disc the mri place gave me until then? thats the earliest i can get into the neurologist..

edit: also I realised the pressure kinda of subsides, goes away a good amount when i lay down or my head is like tilted far back... would that be a sinus type problem.. or? I would think that would be an indication of something not right.. obviously.. but not right in the sense that it sorta goes away when i lay down or my head is like titled far bac


----------



## TheTwighlight

Ever since I got on blood pressure meds the horrible pressure in my head has gotten tolerable.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

a MRI with the right cuts will show your sinus cavities
this does sound like sinus issues

have you tried any medications for pressure/pain relief?


----------



## kanyeknievel

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> a MRI with the right cuts will show your sinus cavities
> this does sound like sinus issues
> 
> have you tried any medications for pressure/pain relief?



no i havent yet, the neuro wanted me to be clean longer and wait for mris i believe..
Also its not a 'pain' its a pressure, it doesnt HURT like a headache..

But i was in the mri thing for like 20-30 mins, im hoping they got every possible shot needed

again, they gave me disc/cd with my images on it, i cant see them on my computer. no software for it i guess... but is there any place i should take it until then, or anything i can do with it so i can see if there is something i should know about


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

the disc will read on any hard drive but you have to know how to interpret the image
the neuro will do that
sometimes there will be a report from the radiologist on the disc

I am surprised the ENT or your PCP did not try sinus meds before sending you to a neurologist


----------



## Alexandravail

At least once a day I have this weird sensational feeling in my right temple and down to my jaw bone but only on my right side. It doesn't hurt but I don't know how to explain it it also feels like a lot of pressure I guess and I have a lot of stress and bad allergies and I have just started Allegra but it doesn't seem to go away but when I'm running or exercising I don't seem to notice it. Does anyone have any idea what this could be its really frustrating and I have gotten blood drAwn and everything was fine so please if anyone has any ideas what this could be or is feeling the same way let me know!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Please go and see a medical professional!  A group of strangers on the Internet cannot diagnose you accurately - they will be making educated guesses and will not help you in the long run. 

Please consult a professional and update us with the results. We are able to assist in official diagnoses and how to cope with medical situations that are proven by a Doctor. 

I'm closing this for now, please PM me or another mod to reopen after you have been officially diagnosed.


----------

